# Should I buy or pass?



## uspc40 (Jun 4, 2008)

I went to an Authorized Sig dealer and looked at a certified P229. It looked clean, with a tight slide and little wear on the barrel. When I asked him if I could take the slide off, he said no. Is this normal? They are also a pawn shop but make most of their money at gun shows. They are wanting $599 for a nitron P229 with night sights. 

I can get a new P229 out the door for $850.


----------



## Jackle1886 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ask if he will take the slide off for you. If not, no inspection means no purchase.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

That's like a used car dealer not letting you look under the hood. Something seems fishy. Move on to someone more trustworthy, even if it means more money.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with the other fellows. A quick field-strip should certainly be granted by the shop on any gun, used or not. Keep looking. CPO SIGs are getting pretty common, and it shouldn't be too hard to find another.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

IMO, $550-$650 would be the range for me on the CPO pistols. I think the retail prices on new Sigs is kind of high in my opinion.


----------



## uspc40 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses guys. I'm going with the new sig for $850. It is the cheapest i've found so far but at least it comes with the limited lifetime waranty.


----------



## diverge (Jun 15, 2008)

Some shops charge cheaper prices at gun shows than in their store because of competition. If you have one in the near future might be worth checking out.


----------

